# Awesome Female guitarists Thread



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Recently there's been a few threads on here about some standout female guitarists and I thought I'd make a thread to showcase the others you guys are into. Here's a video of Jess Lewis playing a blues ballad and she has one of the best velvety smooth tones I've ever heard. And her phrasing is wicked good.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 24, 2013)

As silly as that sounds, I find that quite hard to ignore the fact that "Kaki" in hebrew means shit. Literally, shit. 

Still, great guitar player.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

That's pretty funny, and look at those nails I love using mine when I play acoustic guitar, gives it a brighter sound.


----------



## source field (Dec 24, 2013)

Not guitar, but still awesome


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

source field said:


> Not guitar, but still awesome


I love Tal she kicked ass when she played/plays with Jeff Beck and her solo stuff is top notch too.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 24, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Recently there's been a few threads on here about some standout female guitarists and I thought I'd make a thread to showcase the others you guys are into. Here's a video of Jess Lewis playing a blues ballad and she has one of the best velvety smooth tones I've ever heard. And her phrasing is wicked good.




Word, dude! I used to watch the shit out of this chick's vids. Definitely an underrated player. She's super young, too.


----------



## decreebass (Dec 24, 2013)

Even as a gay guy I love the boob squishing over the guitar 

Let's not forget Sarah Longfield:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

decreebass said:


> Even as a gay guy I love the boob squishing over the guitar
> 
> Let's not forget Sarah Longfield:


I knew someone would post Sarah, ......psst she's sort of the inspiration for this thread.


----------



## source field (Dec 24, 2013)

Jess is awesome, she's only 15 in this video, it's quite rare to have an interest in jazz at this age


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 24, 2013)

^ Damn, that second video.. nice timing


----------



## 7stg (Dec 24, 2013)

Belita Adair plays all of the instruments here. Some of her songs are a little rough, but these are decent black metal.




She speaks at her church too.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah, I love Kaki King's stuff. I wish I could find a tab for Bone Chaos, as that's my favorite from her. But no luck so far.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 24, 2013)

Wata. Obviously. I mean come on.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 24, 2013)

Jess Lewis and Tal Winkelfeld should hook up together!


----------



## yingmin (Dec 24, 2013)

No discussion of female guitarists is complete without Muriel Anderson. She's amazingly skilled and very versatile as well, and a great writer, to boot. She can seriously crush most men at fingerstyle guitar.









joshuavsoapkid said:


> Jess Lewis...has one of the best velvety smooth tones I've ever heard.



Really? At least in that video, I thought her tone was awful, like she was playing through a first-generation Korg Pandora or something. Playing was decent, though.


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't feel like posting links so here's a list of incredible female guitarists...

Orianthi
Sarah Longfield
Commander in chief
Jennifer Batten
Ruyter Suys
Marnie Stern 
Julia Kosterova
Allison Robertson

I could keep going but I will leave some for the rest of the folks but look these names up!!


----------



## yingmin (Dec 24, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> The Great Kat


The Great Kat seems like such a hoax. I've never seen any convincing evidence that she actually even plays guitar. The few videos I've seen of her are barely above Robert Palmer backing band-caliber pantomiming.


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 24, 2013)

yingmin said:


> The Great Kat seems like such a hoax. I've never seen any convincing evidence that she actually even plays guitar. The few videos I've seen of her are barely above Robert Palmer backing band-caliber pantomiming.



hahaha you caught that eh? Good on yah


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Really? At least in that video, I thought her tone was awful, like she was playing through a first-generation Korg Pandora or something. Playing was decent, though.






But seriously tone like music is subjective.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 24, 2013)

Aaron Kitcher from IA dates this Brazilian chick who is a terrible guitar player. She only has a bit of fame for rocking a studded bra on stage to emphasize her tits. (Hey, sex sells in all aspects of life guys.) 

Guess how they met?...Facebook! O.O So I guess Facebook is becoming the next ChristianMingle? 



Rule Number 1: NEVER date a fan. (Anyone who has seen that episode of Metalocalypse will agree with me here.)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Aaron Kitcher from IA dates this Brazilian chick who is a terrible guitar player. She only has a bit of fame for rocking a studded bra on stage to emphasize her tits. (Hey, sex sells in all aspects of life guys.)
> 
> Guess how they met?...Facebook! O.O So I guess Facebook is becoming the next ChristianMingle?
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## wankerness (Dec 25, 2013)

Can't say I have ever heard of "Infant Annihilator," at first I thought he meant this guy was from Iowa. Google is not revealing who this brazilian chick is and youtube is not giving me anything either.

As far as I'm aware I've never heard a female guitarist I liked. There are probably decent ones out there but I figure if I don't hear them by accident and have to specifically search FEMALE GUITAR PLAYER they probably aren't too great?! Either that, or they're in a band that has the integrity to not push that as their "gimmick" and thus I'm not even aware I heard them. That Tal chick in the jeff beck videos is the only one I can think of I ever thought "hey cool bass playing" and it had nothing to do with the fact they were a chick. Unlike when I was a retarded high schooler and thought rayna from coal chamber was awesome.

Sharon Isbin is the only one I can think of I've ever seen and she was a totally competent classical guitarist but classical guitar is not my thing


----------



## source field (Dec 25, 2013)

dgykduyqing said:


> That's pretty funny,



wat

Vidovic


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 25, 2013)

Hold tight guys!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2013)

I know I'm not supposed to turn this into an adolescent ogling thread, but Wata is just beautiful. OK, now I'll go back to judging girls strictly by their musical abilities.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 25, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Who?



Her name is like Paulitchas Carregosa or something like that. (It is pronounced "Paul-itch-ass" I think. ) It is weird that Google wouldn't reveal anything. But hey, Facebook tells all. 

On a recent thread on here, (I think it was the Lucas Mann related thread), someone posted/shared a phone video (form Youtube) of Aaron playing drums at some booth in Brazil. You see her sitting next to the drumkit going all googley-eyed the whole time in the video.

On a side note: is Orianthi still good at tearing up the fretboard? Or has she sold out and starting sucking (in more than one way) nowadays?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, shoot, don't forget about Gabriela!


----------



## Cnev (Dec 25, 2013)

Anna Calvi: One of my favorite guitarists period, to be honest.


----------



## narad (Dec 25, 2013)

Kaori Muraji:



I really could have picked any number of youtube videos. She has one of the best arrangements of Gymnopedie No. 1, but I haven't seen a video of it, and some of the most emotive tremolo...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I know I'm not supposed to turn this into an adolescent ogling thread, but Wata is just beautiful. OK, now I'll go back to judging girls strictly by their musical abilities.



And the best part is I didn't find out Boris' guitarist was a beautiful woman until several months _after_ I started listening to them. That's why she wins this thread.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 25, 2013)

Dem titties, doe...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> On a side note: is Orianthi still good at tearing up the fretboard? Or has she sold out and starting sucking (in more than one way) nowadays?


Orianthi's cool but she's lacking in originality, the According to you solo is a straight is off of Sweet Child O' Mine and just about every EVH solo ever. BTW forgot about Sean Yseult, hot ass hell and can lay down some heavy grooves.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Dem titties, doe...


----------



## darkinners (Dec 25, 2013)

Cnev said:


> Anna Calvi: One of my favorite guitarists period, to be honest.








I watched this performance like 50 times already and can't get enough of it.


----------



## 7stg (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 7stg (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 25, 2013)

This thread cannot go on without mention of Nori Bucci.



Not only can she play, she can write actual songs as well.


----------



## ducer (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

^ forget about the Iron Maidens.


----------



## chassless (Dec 25, 2013)

ducer said:


> Iron Maidens video



"U think they like it ?" at 1:47

what is that about ?


----------



## source field (Dec 25, 2013)

Slight OT: Nita Strauss is the hottest female-rock guitarist 



...more sexiness:


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 25, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> On a side note: is Orianthi still good at tearing up the fretboard? Or has she sold out and starting sucking (in more than one way) nowadays?



And here I was, thinking "hey, this discussion is keeping a really high standard!" 

Subjectively, I like her recent stuff. Her style has gone more back to the bluesy/santanaish roots that I heard on her myspace like 10 years ago, and it really suits her voice and her new songs. If anything I think the new album shows more integrity and artistic vision. She's a singer/songwriter/guitar player package and as such she's great, if you think of her as just a shredder there are definately better players around.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 25, 2013)

source field said:


> Slight OT: Nita Strauss is the hottest female-rock guitarist




Dat Herman Li Ibanez is like cupping her boob perfectly.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dat Herman Li Ibanez is like cupping her boob perfectly.


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 25, 2013)

The Iron Maidens are a joke, and not a good one at all. I'll respect the beautiful women playing their own music not bimbos playing maiden covers at a barely half assed level.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> The Iron Maidens are a joke, and not a good one at all. I'll respect the beautiful women playing their own music not bimbos playing maiden covers at a barely half assed level.


Please no hating in this thread dude. It's ok to criticize someone work/playing but don't flat out hate on this and called them names, makes you look and sound like a jaded juvenile.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 25, 2013)

Only one I can think of at the moment.


----------



## cronux (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## isispelican (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Svava (Dec 25, 2013)

Lost Paradise - Juliette Valduriez - YouTube

It's shameful that this hasn't been posted yet


----------



## ZachK (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, shoot, don't forget about Gabriela!




I am officially hooked on Rodrigo y Gabriela. Thank you. This should feed my Spanish Guitar addiction for a VERY long time. 

Also

 

Jeanne Sagan from All That Remains ad some cool riffage on the older stuff.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Only one I can think of at the moment.




Who is that? I can't really tell on the youtube vid.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2013)

ZachK said:


> I am officially hooked on Rodrigo y Gabriela. Thank you. This should feed my Spanish Guitar addiction for a VERY long time.



Yeah, get on their email list, too. They still play very small venues, so it's a cool show if you get a chance to see them live.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 26, 2013)

There are definitely a lot of awesome female guitarists out there, but three pages deep and no mention of Nancy Wilson? Striking right at the Heart of it!

Just a couple, Susan Gerl was replaced in God Dethroned by Danny Tunker. That says something. Elizabeth Schall from Dreaming Dead is like Chuck Schuldiner reincarnated.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 26, 2013)

One of my friends. No videos or pics, but she's a great guitarist with a feel for some tasty blues licks.


----------



## ShredBorland (Dec 26, 2013)

Kinda similiar to MAB but she's still cool!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 28, 2013)

Tal Wilkenfeld wins this thread.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm glad we're finally past people like Jacqueline Mannering coming up in threads like this :x
There are still some ladies out there (who shall remain nameless) that seem to get a lot of recognition in spite of playing that I find difficult to listen to and am SURE would be considered mediocre if it was a guy playing. 

Kaki King is freaking awesome. One of my favorite musicians, period.


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 28, 2013)

i like nipples


----------



## Kullerbytta (Dec 28, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> i like nipples




Oh lawd, I remember first seeing her when I was skimming through live performances with Jeff Beck and I insta-boner'd... (in a 'Wow!'-way, not figuratively speaking)
There's something so amazingly attractive about women who are great instrumentalists.
+ dem curls and boobs


----------



## ilovefinnish (Dec 28, 2013)

does this girl counts?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/ii4lL9kLYzg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ilovefinnish (Dec 28, 2013)

oops sorry for that lame ass try to post a video


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

ilovefinnish said:


> oops sorry for that lame ass try to post a video


 Gonna fix it?


----------



## 7stg (Dec 29, 2013)

[-youtubevid-]VideoCode[-/youtubevid-] remove the -'s and and put ii4lL9kLYzg in between


----------



## ilovefinnish (Dec 29, 2013)

fixed


----------



## Svava (Dec 29, 2013)

Overtone said:


> I'm glad we're finally past people like Jacqueline Mannering coming up in threads like this :x
> There are still some ladies out there (who shall remain nameless) that seem to get a lot of recognition in spite of playing that I find difficult to listen to and am SURE would be considered mediocre if it was a guy playing.
> 
> Kaki King is freaking awesome. One of my favorite musicians, period.



Hey man... Mannering knows the natural minor scale. and she has gigantic eyes so...

So that's cool.

Kithara Duo plays Prelude and Bagatelle by Olga Amelkina-Vera - YouTube

Olga Amelkina-Vera is an incredible composer and performer along with her husband.

I studied the classical guitar with them for about a year- I'm still horrible but it was really an honor.

She won a composition competition in Japan recently.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 29, 2013)

feraledge said:


> There are definitely a lot of awesome female guitarists out there, but three pages deep and no mention of Nancy Wilson? Striking right at the Heart of it!



This. Also, Jennifer Batten deserves more than a single mention.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

Not a shredder, but her finger picking and use of alternate tuning's are amazing.



And Nancy Wilson Not many players can do 00:38 consistently.


----------



## skcidrgross (Dec 30, 2013)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/x_ihPz7cBVA[/youtube]


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 30, 2013)

Just imagine sharing guitars, forever alone lol.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Dec 31, 2013)

Good to see Annie Grunwald getting a mention. I'll give a shout-out to another local guitar wizard, Steph Goyer of Protean Collective. I can't find any real samples of her shreddery (The few songs they have posted online don't really showcase her), but she's got some of the best tapping I've seen in a while. The whole band's badass, for that matter.



_EDIT:_ They put their full album up on Soundcloud. Protean Collective - The Red and The Grey (Full Album) by Protean Collective on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Basti (Dec 31, 2013)

The singer here:



and EvA but don't tell her I said that lol


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 31, 2013)

I never heard any female guitarist who caught my attention like Vai/Satch/Petrucci/Malmsteen/Timmons etc did with their personality.
Talent to me is personality and not technique, being able to make people recognize it's you playing right in the first phrase is the real talent and only a bunch have it.
We all know it's Vai or Satch or Malmsteen playing right in the first phrase, how many female guitarists can do that?
So far none to me.


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 31, 2013)

double post


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 31, 2013)

Duosphere said:


> I never heard any female guitarist who caught my attention like Vai/Satch/Petrucci/Malmsteen/Timmons etc did with their personality.
> Talent to me is personality and not technique, being able to make people recognize it's you playing right in the first phrase is the real talent and only a bunch have it.
> We all know it's Vai or Satch or Malmsteen playing right in the first phrase, how many female guitarists can do that?
> So far none to me.


Try listening to more and there are plenty as shown in this thread that have their own personality.


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (Dec 31, 2013)

Didn't notice Eye Ra Haze mentioned


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 31, 2013)

As someone who has been playing guitar and bass for around 20 years: is it sad that I've never heard of ANY of these female players?

Are they actually good? or are they known simply for being a female who holds a guitar?

I mean, really good players are hard to miss unless you live under a rock. I can list hundreds of males but zero females.

Why aren't female guitarists more prominent?


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 31, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Try listening to more and there are plenty as shown in this thread that have their own personality.



Not to me and I've been listening since the 80's.


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 31, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> As someone who has been playing guitar and bass for around 20 years: is it sad that I've never heard of ANY of these female players?



I'm assuming you're a metal player, you never heard of Tal??? She has been playing with some of the greatest FUSION legends on earth; Jeff Beck, Chick Corea, Frank Gambale, Wayne Krantz..


----------



## wankerness (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm a fan of a lot of genres and must say I've never heard of anyone mentioned in this thread besides Tal, Joni Mitchell and the chick from Heart. The only other one I can think of that ever actually gets talked about in mainstream/submainstream press is Esperanza Spalding, who plays standup a lot of the time anyway. Oh, and Bonnie Raitt, who gets some respect for being a pretty good slide player. There just really aren't many women that play guitar unless you count clowns like Taylor Swift or Avril Lavigne who are usually just strumming simple chords with a huge backup band (not that they suck more than guys in the same genre or anything). Which is odd, cause most other instruments are at least somewhat balanced (just look at something like violin where the generally considered top one in the world right now is Hilary Hahn). I can only assume it's cause of the general attitude in rock, which seems to match threads like this one where 90% of the emphasis is on how hot they are (even the ones here who you might listen to if you didn't know they were a woman, ex Boris) so the message is sent to women that if you want to be taken seriously as a musician DO NOT play guitar/bass, haha. I dunno. It's stupid and a lot of comments in this thread seem to be a great summation of why there are no women on this forum.

/INTERNETWHITEKNIGHT

EDIT: Oh yeah, Rodrigo and Gabriela (mentioned earlier) are fairly well known, I hear them come on the radio every once in a while and they had a song in Rock Band iirc. But yeah, it seems like women who play guitar are generally relegated to being singer/songwriters like Ani Difranco or Tegan & Sara if they want any serious attention.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 31, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I'm a fan of a lot of genres and must say I've never heard of anyone mentioned in this thread besides Tal, Joni Mitchell and the chick from Heart. The only other one I can think of that ever actually gets talked about in mainstream/submainstream press is Esperanza Spalding, who plays standup a lot of the time anyway. Oh, and Bonnie Raitt, who gets some respect for being a pretty good slide player. There just really aren't many women that play guitar unless you count clowns like Taylor Swift or Avril Lavigne who are usually just strumming simple chords with a huge backup band (not that they suck more than guys in the same genre or anything). Which is odd, cause most other instruments are at least somewhat balanced (just look at something like violin where the generally considered top one in the world right now is Hilary Hahn). I can only assume it's cause of the general attitude in rock, which seems to match threads like this one where 90% of the emphasis is on how hot they are (even the ones here who you might listen to if you didn't know they were a woman, ex Boris) so the message is sent to women that if you want to be taken seriously as a musician DO NOT play guitar/bass, haha. I dunno. It's stupid and a lot of comments in this thread seem to be a great summation of why there are no women on this forum.
> 
> /INTERNETWHITEKNIGHT


This thread isn't about their looks it's about their playing but I do agree with that guitar/bass is more of a man ruled world. But as shown with in this thread there are chicks here that can hang with the best players out there. BTW Wankerness I've always wondered are you a woman?


----------



## narad (Dec 31, 2013)

Duosphere said:


> I never heard any female guitarist who caught my attention like Vai/Satch/Petrucci/Malmsteen/Timmons etc did with their personality.
> Talent to me is personality and not technique, being able to make people recognize it's you playing right in the first phrase is the real talent and only a bunch have it.
> We all know it's Vai or Satch or Malmsteen playing right in the first phrase, how many female guitarists can do that?
> So far none to me.



Well c'mon, for whatever reason guitar is a male rite of passage. Do guys ever make it to age 20 without at least _trying_ to play guitar? Without exaggeration, do I even know a single guy who didn't sit down and at least give guitar playing a 3-week shot? It's ridiculous. And sure, only a small percentage of those people go nuts and represent the niche group here on this forum, or become the next Malmsteen, or have the misfortune of becoming the next Satch (heeyoooo). If you're asking if there are any female "guitar gods", any likely female candidate for a G3 in the next few years, I'd say no. But you sound like you're scratching at some larger generalization, and there just isn't one there. It's just a numbers game.

When you turn to some genre that not every post-pubescent boy is drawn to, like classical, you suddenly find a much better representation of female guitarists. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 31, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> This thread isn't about their looks it's about their playing but I do agree with that guitar/bass is more of a man ruled world. But as shown with in this thread there are chicks here that can hang with the best players out there. BTW Wankerness I've always wondered are you a woman?



Hell naw, I don't think any woman would ever choose this screenname  Maybe I come across that way cause I just like women singers more than men in general and spend some time on forums based around genres that are not dominated by men and it bugs me on this forum when musicians good or bad get posted and a bunch of the responses are just like GREAT TITS HURRR. I know plenty of people in this thread were posted by people who actually like their music, but yeah. I feel like making a deal about what they look like is trivializing them as a musician cause (for me anyway) i sure never am watching the musician when they play anyway except on a live dvd or something. Making a big deal about their appearance seems to be bad in all cases. If it's an actual good musician, then posting primarily about how hot they are trivializes the fact they're a good musician and make music that should be listened to. Alternatively, if they're NOT anything special, then this kind of thread give them attention they wouldn't get for playing the exact same thing if they were a man, meaning they probably aren't worth listening to in the first place! I react to music cause I like how it sounds, not cause I'm aware that if I was watching this music live there'd be a hot lady there. Argh. I just feel like instrumentalist grading should be gender-blind, or something. If you're good you're good, if you're a woman, great. I'm pro-women musicians and anti-many woman guitarists apparently.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 31, 2013)

LIZ BUCKINGHAM of ELECTRIC WIZARD!!!


----------



## EvA (Jan 1, 2014)

wheresthefbomb said:


> LIZ BUCKINGHAM of ELECTRIC WIZARD!!!


Finally  I was wondering when she would be mentioned


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 1, 2014)

Duosphere said:


> Not to me and I've been listening since the 80's.


You have dead ears my friend.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 1, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Hell naw, I don't think any woman would ever choose this screenname  Maybe I come across that way cause I just like women singers more than men in general and spend some time on forums based around genres that are not dominated by men and it bugs me on this forum when musicians good or bad get posted and a bunch of the responses are just like GREAT TITS HURRR. I know plenty of people in this thread were posted by people who actually like their music, but yeah. I feel like making a deal about what they look like is trivializing them as a musician cause (for me anyway) i sure never am watching the musician when they play anyway except on a live dvd or something. Making a big deal about their appearance seems to be bad in all cases. If it's an actual good musician, then posting primarily about how hot they are trivializes the fact they're a good musician and make music that should be listened to. Alternatively, if they're NOT anything special, then this kind of thread give them attention they wouldn't get for playing the exact same thing if they were a man, meaning they probably aren't worth listening to in the first place! I react to music cause I like how it sounds, not cause I'm aware that if I was watching this music live there'd be a hot lady there. Argh. I just feel like instrumentalist grading should be gender-blind, or something. If you're good you're good, if you're a woman, great. I'm pro-women musicians and anti-many woman guitarists apparently.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Jan 1, 2014)

No mention of Nili Brosh anywhere? Really?


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jan 1, 2014)

Preciousyetvicious said:


> No mention of Nili Brosh anywhere? Really?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvpPDNIFTYE



She was in that MacAlpine video, wasn't she?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 1, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> She was in that MacAlpine video, wasn't she?


Yep.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I just feel like instrumentalist grading should be gender-blind, or something. If you're good you're good, if you're a woman, great. I'm pro-women musicians and anti-many woman guitarists apparently.




I did mention that I was listening to Boris for several weeks before I even found out their guitarist is a woman. I didn't start listening to them knowing she was a woman and thinking "dang, this is pretty good, for a chick!" or anything. I thought Boris fvcking killed even before I found out, and once I _did_ find out, I just thought "Huh, I guess I have a favorite female guitarist now," pretty much by default.

Finding out even later still that she is also _really fvcking hot_ was just a bonus .


----------



## Leveebreaks (Jan 4, 2014)

I totally second Liz Buckingham ( and EvA  ), she has a sound all of her own, which is pretty goddamn difficult in doom.

One who doesn't seem to have appeared on the thread yet is Paz Lenchantin. A Perfect Circle, Zwan and now The Pixies. Great tone, really locks in with the drummer.


----------



## Path (Jan 5, 2014)

the jeff beck sessions are sick


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 5, 2014)

Ill just leave this right here:


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Apr 23, 2014)

A fourteen-year-old kid that can outshred 99% of those reading this, 100% of those writing this:


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 24, 2014)

Samantha Escabre from Virgin Black. One of the first doom bands I got into, seriously great riffs. She plays cello in the band as well.

Reba Meyer from Code Orange Kids. Great songwriter, great performer. COK are one of the freshest hxc bands around now.


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 30, 2014)

Jacqueline Mannering

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbdQ5PaaUo

Sorry, i suck at YouTube embeds.

Also find it hard to watch lassies playing with 3 fingers and no pinkie. Also what is it with so many of them using Floyd equipped guitars? Ori is the exemption with a PRS trem, but why can't some play a nice Les Paul or hard tail???


----------



## KingLouis (Apr 30, 2014)

Dk is she's been mentioned yet, but Sarah Longfield is amazing. Youtube her.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 30, 2014)

Nori Bucci, especially from the period when she was touring with Gamelon:



To the metal side of things, there's Juliette Valduriez:



And in this one, notice how she improvise over the Mr. Crowley solo - not exactly easy to do:



Then there's cute Sylvia Urban from Poland:





And of course wonderful Lori Linstruth, here teaching the Passion solo arpeggios from a Stream Of Passion album:


----------



## Overtone (May 2, 2014)

ESPImperium said:


> Jacqueline Mannering
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbdQ5PaaUo
> 
> ...



What did you like about it most? The shrill tone? The nobrato? The muddy digital delay? The almost complete lack of phrasing? Would you listen to an album's worth of that kind of playing?

I have nothing against her but she has a LONG way to go before coming close to the others mentioned ITT.


----------



## vansinn (May 2, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> As someone who has been playing guitar and bass for around 20 years: is it sad that I've never heard of ANY of these female players?
> 
> Are they actually good? or are they known simply for being a female who holds a guitar?
> 
> ...



I'm mid-50's, have played since around 10, and likewise didn't really notice female player too much, until some 5-6 years ago, after which I started actively searching them out.

I'd say it's because the rock/metal biz is very much male dominated, and because the biz is directed by marketing factors, where males gets promoted over females, maybe because females revenue-wise doesn't showcase as well when acting.

This plus the female touch is different, and when they try to act it out, it just doesn't work, which is pretty obvious, as female energy shouldn't be attempted to appear like male energy.

When they simply shred it out in their own feminine style, that's when it works.

This threat shows just how good they really are  
I love those chics, and would happily love me one of those as my companion in life and music. Yum yum..


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 2, 2014)

Check her other vids too


----------



## Vrollin (May 2, 2014)

Im just going to leave this one here....



On a serious note, I didnt read right through the thread but has anyone mentioned Commander in Chief?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 3, 2014)

The problem with Commander In Chief is that she sings. 
Great guitar playing, super annoying vocals


----------



## Vrollin (May 3, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> The problem with Commander In Chief is that she sings.
> Great guitar playing, super annoying vocals



I havnt given her much of a listen into, just seen a bit of footage of her doing play throughs, gear reviews and the like, seemed pretty good! But yeah, not that much of a fan of her vocal abilities....


----------



## KingLouis (May 3, 2014)

Her technique is pretty odd, but here's Sarah Longfield that I mentioned that no one has STILL posted a vid off (at least I don't think). I'd find it odd if no one on here has ever seen her before, seeing as how she's all 7/8 strings. This isn't one of her best, but shows what she's capable of.

http://youtu.be/nBm1dzgxkLw


----------



## narad (May 3, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Check her other vids too



Don't you know the rule? If someone from Japan is performing in girl costumes without showing their face, it's a dude. 

That said, one of my favorite youtube bassists is a cross-dressing Japanese dude!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 3, 2014)

narad said:


> Don't you know the rule? If someone from Japan is performing in girl costumes without showing their face, it's a dude.
> 
> That said, one of my favorite youtube bassists is a cross-dressing Japanese dude!



Geez that guy has very crooked legs then...

No, didn't knew the rule by the way 
Glad I didn't had impure thoughts ^____^


----------



## narad (May 3, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Geez that guy has very crooked legs then...
> 
> No, didn't knew the rule by the way
> Glad I didn't had impure thoughts ^____^



Ha, well Yuki and Eita are both actual women and pretty good. Eita was in a band called SEVEN SEAS that was pretty campy but I enjoyed...

Yuji
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJTYuzLmn5c

Eita
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMUk_8jMzJI


----------



## yingmin (Jul 10, 2014)

Bump because I just discovered that, of all people, CHARO is really good at Spanish guitar.

I'm too young to have grown up seeing her on TV, and I think I really only knew her through joking references, like being parodied on SNL, etc. I only ever knew her as the Mexican woman who says "CUCHI-CUCHI", and I didn't even have any real context for that.



There is ONE section in this video, around 2:15, where her left hand doesn't appear to line up with what you hear. But even if she's faking this particular performance (and on the casino circuit, I wouldn't blame her if she did), there's no way she could fake it that well unless she actually could play it that way. 

This discovery brought to you by today's Sheldon comic:


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 10, 2014)

Alexi Laiho

On a serious note, I'm in the same boat with Tim when it comes to Liz Buckingham. I had no idea there was a girl in that band until I started reading up on them, and then I thought "damn... she's good!"


----------

